# Ski Patrol - First Aid



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

pm joe keck. I think its jck1


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Why so private? Could we not all benefit from First Aid advice?


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

I'm a patroller. What do you need?


----------



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thanks to ski patrol*

Thanks everyone for your input. I've got what I needed and really appreciate the input.


Why private?...because it was research and not really advice. However, if you need advice, I've found these folks to be very helpful and they would probably answer any of your questions you'd like to post.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

1srh said:


> However, if you need advice, I've found these folks to be very helpful and they would probably answer any of your questions you'd like to post.


You don't say.


----------

